
Seattle’s Wage Mandate Kills Restaurants - seibelj
https://www.wsj.com/articles/seattles-wage-mandate-kills-restaurants-11576195087
======
blacksqr
"According to the Bureau of Labor Statistics, the number of jobs in
restaurants and bars in the Seattle area has grown from 134,000 to 158,000
since 2015"

"Ultimately, workers already employed either saw their take-home pay go up or
stay roughly the same while working fewer hours."

[https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/the-
highlight/2019/7/13/206...](https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/the-
highlight/2019/7/13/20690266/seattle-minimum-wage-15-dollars)

~~~
deogeo
Ugh, statistics. Wouldn't you rather hear a few compelling personal stories,
hand-picked by the good folks at the Wall Street Journal?

------
seibelj
No paywall [http://archive.is/LnomN](http://archive.is/LnomN)

